# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Κότατζ - Cottage

## mikegiant

Λιπον επειδη δεν εχω παρει ποτε cottage cheese και ουτε κσερω που μπορω να το βρω μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε ??που μπορω να το βρω και σε τι βοηθαει???  :01. Help:

----------


## RUHL

Στο lidl 1 ευρω κανει η σε κανενα μαρινοπουλο-corfu η ιδια ποσοτητα εχει 2 η 2,5 ευρω με λιγοτερη πρωτεινη

Προσεχε με την γευση δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο μερικοι δεν μπορουν να το φανε

σε τι βοηθαει?το τρως πριν τον υπνο και δεν καταβοληζεις μυικη μαζα

----------


## tezaman

πόσο τρως εσυ ruhl πριν τον υπνο?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## peris

αν δε μπορεις να το φας εγω πχ δε μπορω ουτε να το μυρισω βαλε 1γιαουρτακι τοταλ ¨2% η 2 γιαουρτακια αναλογα με τις θερμιδικες σου αναγκες

----------


## RUHL

Τα εκοψα τα γαλακτοκομικα θωλονουν οταν κατεβεις σε καποια ποσοστα λιπους και μετα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## slaine

υπάρχουν και άλλα με αρκετά χαμηλά ποσοστά λίπους (5% και κάτω). δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι λένε από πρωτείνη. μικε μην τρελαίνεσαι ρε. αυτό δε θα κάνει τη διαφορά τώρα... έφτιαξες τα υπόλοιπα?

----------


## vagg

το cottage διατη8ετε και σε light version???ρωταω γιατι προσπαθω να χασω λιπος και δεν θελω να τρωω πολλα λιπαρα βραδιατικα...επισης αμα ξερει καποιοσ να μου πει ποσο προτεινη περιεχει στα 100γρ...
και κατι για τους ξηρουσ καρπους,βλεπω και προτινετε τα καρυδια και τα αμυγδαλα..εγω σε εναν πινακα τροφιμων που εχω ειδα τα στραγαλια πρωτα σε προτεινη...εχω και εγω μπουκωσει στο στραγαλι που ειναι και απαισιο....καλα κανω η μου διαφευγει κατι  :02. Confused2:

----------


## RAMBO

ναι το εχω δει στο σουπερ se light  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## NASSER

Tους ξερους καρπους τους εχουμε στη διατροφη μας ως καλα λιπαρα και οχι ως πρωτεινη. Γιαυτο προτειμαμε τα καρυδια κι τα αμυγδαλα και οχι τα στραγαλια.

----------


## vagg

α ετσι εξηγητε...γτ απο λιπαρα και απο γευση λιγα πραγματα το στραγαλι....

----------


## RUHL

πρωτεινη που ειναι σε ζωικα πρωιοντα κρεατα γαλατα αυγα κτλ ειναι Α ποιοτητας ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι Β ποιοτητας στραγαλια καρυδια φρουτα λαχανικα δβμητριακα

Της Β ποιοτητας εχουν εληψη απο αμινοξεα και για αυτο δεν τα μετραμε-μας χρειαζοντε ως πρωτεινη απο πηγη μονο ως θερμιδες πρεπει να μετριουντε

----------


## vagg

to cottage που το εχω παρει πληρες λιπαρων αξιζει να το τρωω καθε βραδυ η να το αντικαταστησω με γιαουρτακια 2%  :02. Confused2:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Εγω παιρνω απο supermarket cottage 2% λιπαρα νομιζω μαρκα dirolo χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος.Προσωπικα μου αρεσει πολυ περισσοτερο το cottage απο γιαουρτια...ενταξει και 4% να ειναι δεν εγινε κατι τραγικο παντως μην ανχωνεσε απλα βγαζεις λιγο ποσοτητα απο αλλα λιπαρα σε εκεινο το γευμα..

----------


## vagg

οκ το πιασα...  :02. Rocking:

----------


## RAMBO

την βρωμη πωσ την τρωτε σαν χωμα ειναι.μπορω να την αντικαταστησω με κατι αλλο????

----------


## vagg

εγω τρωω και λιγο μαυρη σοκολατα μαζι με τη βρωμη

----------


## tezaman

> την βρωμη πωσ την τρωτε σαν χωμα ειναι.μπορω να την αντικαταστησω με κατι αλλο????


αν δεν βάλει καμια μπανανα μεσα η whey @@...

----------


## JohnyB

> την βρωμη πωσ την τρωτε σαν χωμα ειναι.μπορω να την αντικαταστησω με κατι αλλο????



Μια χαρα ειναι εγω την βαζω παντου!!!!
Με χημο σε ποτηρι(δοκιμασε με life καροτο θα δεις)!!!
Με γιαουρτι ανακατεμενη!!!!
Δεν ειναι σχημη μια χαρα ειναι!!!!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## tezaman

βάζεις 100 γραμμάρια βρόμη μέσα σε ένα κεσέδι γιαούρτι ρε johny?  :01. Cursing:

----------


## JohnyB

Δε ξερω ποσο βγαινει σε γρ. βγαζω το γιαουρτι το βαζω σ ενα μπολ ριχνω 4 κουταλακια του γλυκου τιγκα βρωμη και το ανακατευω!!!!!
Μια χαρα τρωγεται!!!!
Δεν την υπολογιζω ποσο μου βγαινει σε γρ. παντος γενικα τρωω 3-4 φορες την ημερα και το κουτι το κλασηκο με βγαζει 1 εβδομαδα!!!!!

----------


## tezaman

4 κουταλιές του γλυκού λίγο μου φένοντε, καπου στα 25 γραμμάρια, πόσα κιλά είσαι 40?  :01. Confused:

----------


## the_big_litho

καθε πρωι με το που ξυπνησω χτυπαω στο μιξερ 300ml νερο με 150 γραμμαρια βρωμη-περιπου 5 κουταλια, 2 σκουπ whey συνηθως σοκολατα...

----------


## tezaman

και εσύ νερο ρε λίθο? πως την παλεύετε? είμαι απο τους ανθρώπους που τρώώ τα πάντα, όμως βρόμη με νερό ποτε!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## JohnyB

> 4 κουταλιές του γλυκού λίγο μου φένοντε, καπου στα 25 γραμμάρια, πόσα κιλά είσαι 40?



Αυτο ειναι το βραδυνο πριν τον υπνο!!!!!!!
Το πρωινο ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο με με αυτο που λεει ο φιλος λιθο!!!
5 κουταλιες με 2 σκουπακια whey (tropical) και νερο!!!!!!

Οποτε στο συνολο εχουμε 5 κουταλιες της σουπα και 4 του γλυκου το βραδυ και αν παιξει καμια ενδιαμεσα με κανα ποτηρι χυμο!!!!!
Αλλα δεν εχω υπολογισει ποσο ειναι σε γρ!!!!!!!!  :02. Confused2:

----------


## tezaman

υδατάνθρακας πριν τον ύπνο ρε? σοβαρέψου  :01. lol:

----------


## JohnyB

Mα γιατι???εξαλου ειναι μικρη ποσοτητα οπως ειπαμε!!!!Απλα συμπληρωνει

----------


## RUHL

πσιτττ εσυ κανε google τι κανει η αυξητικη ορμονη και μετα δεν θα ξαναπεις αυτη την κακη κουβεντα υδατανθρακας πριν τον υπνο  :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:

----------


## skrwz21

βρωμη απο που αγοραζετε εσεις ρε παιδια ? εχω ακουσει καποιους που την παιρνουνε απο μαγαζια με ζωοτροφες !!!

εγω απο σκλαβενιτη αγοραζω τα 500γρ της TEXAS (ΑΣΠΡΗ ΕΠΕΞΑΡΓΑΣΜΕΝΗ)
με 1,44ε και την αναμυγνειω με γαλα ! δεν παλευεται κι αλλιως 

δε ξερω σε μιξερ με γαλα και whey την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ?

----------


## peris

ναι την εχω δοκιμασει  αν βαλεις και 2 κουταλιες μελι και μια μπανανα ειναι πολυ γευστικο αν και πλεον εγω την αλεθω στο μπλεντερ με νερο σκετη βαζω και 1 σκουπ  whey και ειμαι ετοιμος

----------


## mantus3

πλακα πλακα το μπλεντερ κανει τρελη δουλια... μια μερα με ειχε δει η μαμα μου να προσπαθω να χτιπισω πριν παω στην δουλια βρομη κρεατινη κ πρωτεινη σε 200ml νερο κ μου κανει "αφου εχουμε κ μπλεντερ γιατι δεν κανεις σκονη την βρομη"... βεβαια εγω δεν ηξερα οτι ειχαμε πλεντερ

----------


## peris

> πλακα πλακα το μπλεντερ κανει τρελη δουλια... μια μερα με ειχε δει η μαμα μου να προσπαθω να χτιπισω πριν παω στην δουλια βρομη κρεατινη κ πρωτεινη σε 200ml νερο κ μου κανει "αφου εχουμε κ μπλεντερ γιατι δεν κανεις σκονη την βρομη"... βεβαια εγω δεν ηξερα οτι ειχαμε πλεντερ


οντως κανει δουλεια το μπλεντερ η βρωμη θελει αλεσμα για να τη φας πιο ευχαριστα  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

εγω παλικαρια την βρωμη με το που ανοιγω το φακελακι την πεταω στο μπλεντερ και γινετε σκονη. ετσι εχω ετοιμο ενα ταπερ με αλεσμενη βρωμη καθε πρωι

----------


## slaine

> εγω παλικαρια την βρωμη με το που ανοιγω το φακελακι την πεταω στο μπλεντερ και γινετε σκονη. ετσι εχω ετοιμο ενα ταπερ με αλεσμενη βρωμη καθε πρωι


σωστός ο παίκτης  :01. Wink:

----------


## kyriakos23

ρε πεδια την βρωμη πως την βρισκω?τι ζηταω?
πηγα σε 2 supermarket και δεν ξερανε καν τι ειναι αυτο..

----------


## Fotis_Patra

quaker η βρωμη  :02. Clown2:

----------


## kyriakos23

και ειναι σε σκονη?

----------


## Fotis_Patra

οχι σε νιφαδες. δημητριακο ειναι ρε συ. το εχουν μαζι με τα αλλα

----------


## skrwz21

αντι για καρυδια και αμυγδαλα δεν γινεται να αντικαταστησουμε με Κασιονατς ?   :01. Wink:

----------


## skrwz21

ποια μαρκα cotage αγοραζεται ?
ειχα παρει της dirolo τελευταια αλλα μου φανηκε πολυ ανουσια η γευση της..  :02. Puke:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

dirollo  :03. Clapping:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kwstas25

cottage με γιαουρτάκι 0% για τελευταίο γεύμα 20-30λεπτά  πριν τον ύπνο είναι καλο ? ταιριάζει ?

----------


## beefmeup

πετα κ μια χουφτα μυγδαλα μεσα κ εισαι οκεη ντοκεη :03. Thumb up: 

στασου,μυγδαλα..

----------


## kwstas25

> πετα κ μια χουφτα μυγδαλα μεσα κ εισαι οκεη ντοκεη
> 
> στασου,μυγδαλα..


ok πάω να αγοράσω αύριο αμύγδαλα γιατί σήμερα δεν έχω  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> ok πάω να αγοράσω αύριο αμύγδαλα γιατί σήμερα δεν έχω


ωμα ετσι??
οχι αυτα που τρωνε με το ουισκακι.. :01. Razz:

----------


## kwstas25

> ωμα ετσι??
> οχι αυτα που τρωνε με το ουισκακι..


πουλάνε στο σουπερμάρκετ ?

ορε με αυτή την διατροφή που έχω κάνει πάω κάθε μέρα σουπερμάρκετ k αγοράζω ότι μου χρειάζεται.. 
πρώτη  φορα στην ζωή μου ... από εδώ και πέρα συνεχεια όμως  :01. Razz:

----------


## thanasis reaction

> ωμα ετσι??
> οχι αυτα που τρωνε με το ουισκακι..



αν ειναι black δεν πειραζει................ :08. Toast:

----------


## hotdevil

καλημερα καταρχην να ρωτησω κατι τα αμυγδαλα δεν εχουν πολους υδατανθρακες για το βραδυ που τα προτεινετε παραπανω με ενα γιαουρτι???

----------


## stamthedrum

> καλημερα καταρχην να ρωτησω κατι τα αμυγδαλα δεν εχουν πολους υδατανθρακες για το βραδυ που τα προτεινετε παραπανω με ενα γιαουρτι???


Ελάχιστους υδατάνθρακες έχουν, δε θα σου κάνουν κακό. Το cottage και το γιαούρτι έχουν πολύ περισσότερους (και πάλι καθόλου κακό)

----------


## noz1989

> καλημερα καταρχην να ρωτησω κατι τα αμυγδαλα δεν εχουν πολους υδατανθρακες για το βραδυ που τα προτεινετε παραπανω με ενα γιαουρτι???


Οχι, να φανταστεις οτι μια χουφτιτσα αμυγδαλα (28γρ) εχει 6γρ υδατ αλλα τα 3 ειναι φυτικες ινες! Ασε που ειναι πλουσια σε μεταλα και ιχνοστοιχεια! Επισης εχουν και αρκετη πρωτεινη 21% δεν ειναι λιγο!

----------


## Stavros7

+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dionisos

Εναλλακτικά μπορείς εκτός από αμύγδαλα να βάζεις και καρύδια τα οποία έχουν μέταλλα, φυτικές ίνες και φέρουν πολύ υψηλότερη συγκέντρωση ω-3 λιπαρών οξέων σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους ξηρούς καρπούς! :01. Wink:

----------


## gmalamos

γιαουρτακι με αμυγαλα...λατρειαααααα

----------


## kwstas25

> γιαουρτακι με αμυγαλα...λατρειαααααα


 εγω βαζω κ 2-3 κουταλιες cottage  :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Εναλλακτικά μπορείς εκτός από αμύγδαλα να βάζεις και *καρύδια τα οποία έχουν μέταλλα, φυτικές ίνες και φέρουν πολύ υψηλότερη συγκέντρωση ω-3 λιπαρών οξέων σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους ξηρούς καρπούς!*



+1. 

Πολλοί προτιμούν τα αμύγδαλα αλλά τα καρύδια είναι καλύτερα για το βράδυ. Περισσότερα ω3  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tasos Green

εγώ 2 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο αναμιγνύω σε ένα μπολάκι -150γρ cottage (18-19 gr πρωτεΐνη) - ένα γιαουρτάκι 2%(4-5 γρ πρωτεΐνη) και ποτέ 0% γιατί η επεξεργασία που υφίσταται χάνει αρκετά θρεπτικά συστατικά - μια κουταλιά του γλυκού μέλι -και 5 τριμμένα καρύδια. πολύ ποιοτικό γεύμα και αφροδισιακό!

----------


## dionisos

> εγώ 2 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο αναμιγνύω σε ένα μπολάκι -150γρ cottage (18-19 gr πρωτεΐνη) - ένα γιαουρτάκι 2%(4-5 γρ πρωτεΐνη) και ποτέ 0% γιατί η επεξεργασία που υφίσταται χάνει αρκετά θρεπτικά συστατικά - μια κουταλιά του γλυκού μέλι -και 5 τριμμένα καρύδια. πολύ ποιοτικό γεύμα και αφροδισιακό!


Το μέλι δεν χρειάζεται πριν τον ύπνο!

----------


## Tasos Green

> Το μέλι δεν χρειάζεται πριν τον ύπνο!


1ον αν διάβασες καλά τι έγραψα δεν είπα πριν τον ύπνο είπα 2 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο έχει διάφορα.
2ον 150 γρ cottage έχει αρκετά περίεργη γεύση για να το φας έτσι..
3ον το μέλι θα μεγιστοποίηση την απορρόφηση των πρωτεϊνών.
4ον 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού μέλι δεν είναι και μεγάλη υπόθεση.

----------


## dionisos

1ον Δεν παύει να είναι στο τελευταίο σου γεύμα.
2ον Είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας.
3ον Σε καθημερινή βάση δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θεωρείται αμελητέα ποσότητα.
4ον Κάνε όπως νομίζεις.

----------


## Tasos Green

> 1ον Δεν παύει να είναι στο τελευταίο σου γεύμα.
> 2ον Είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας.
> 3ον Σε καθημερινή βάση δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θεωρείται αμελητέα ποσότητα.
> 4ον Κάνε όπως νομίζεις.


το ότι είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας σημαίνει ότι αφομοιώνετε γρήγορα και μέσα στο 2ορο έχει χωνευθεί.... έπειτα θα  βοηθήσει στην καλύτερη απορρόφηση του γεύματος. δηλαδή τα καρύδια δεν σε πειράζουν που είναι χαμηλού γλικεμικου δείκτη για τελευταίο γεύμα?
τέλος πάντων δεν θα κολλήσουμε τώρα σε ένα κουταλάκι μελί αφού το θεωρείς τόσο κακό... no problem...

----------


## dionisos

Το μέλι συνήθως καταναλώνεται με την whey μετά την προπόνηση αντί για δεξτρόζη ή γλυκόζη ακριβώς λόγω του ότι είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας. Το γιαούρτι είναι απαραίτητο για την καζείνη του και συνάμα  με τα καρύδια αποτελεί έναν κατάλληλο συνδυασμό που μετατρέπει τις ατελείς πρωτείνες σε πλήρεις! Επίσης τα καρύδια είναι πλούσια σε ω-3 λιπαρά!

----------


## Devil

> το ότι είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας σημαίνει ότι αφομοιώνετε γρήγορα και μέσα στο 2ορο έχει χωνευθεί.... έπειτα θα  βοηθήσει στην καλύτερη απορρόφηση του γεύματος. δηλαδή τα καρύδια δεν σε πειράζουν που είναι χαμηλού γλικεμικου δείκτη για τελευταίο γεύμα?
> 
> γιατι? ποιος το λεει αυτο?
> τα καρυδια τι IG να εχουν εφοσον δεν εχουν υδατανθρακες!!!!
> 
> τέλος πάντων δεν θα κολλήσουμε τώρα σε ένα κουταλάκι μελί αφού το θεωρείς τόσο κακό... no problem...


ενα κουταλι μελι no problem μια χαρα ειναι δεν λεει τιποτα αν η διατροφη σου ειναι μια χαρα :01. Wink: 






> Το μέλι συνήθως καταναλώνεται με την whey μετά την προπόνηση αντί για δεξτρόζη ή γλυκόζη ακριβώς λόγω του ότι είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας. 
> 
> το μελι εχει φρουτοζιο 
> φρουτοζιο στο postwo δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι κ η καλητερη λυση οπως επισεις και 
> 
> Το γιαούρτι είναι απαραίτητο για την καζείνη του και συνάμα  με τα καρύδια αποτελεί έναν κατάλληλο συνδυασμό που μετατρέπει τις ατελείς πρωτείνες σε πλήρεις! Επίσης τα καρύδια είναι πλούσια σε ω-3 λιπαρά!


ατελεις? το προφιλ των αμινοξεων της καζεινης ειναι καλητερο απο την whey.

επισης τα καρυδια εχουν ελαχιστες πρωτεινες

για τα Ω-3 παρε καλητερα συμπληρωμα, με τα καρυδια δεν κανεις τιποτα

----------


## dionisos

> ενα κουταλι μελι no problem μια χαρα ειναι δεν λεει τιποτα αν η διατροφη σου ειναι μια χαρα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ατελεις? το προφιλ των αμινοξεων της καζεινης ειναι καλητερο απο την whey.
> 
> επισης τα καρυδια εχουν ελαχιστες πρωτεινες
> ...


Υπάρχει πίνακας που αναφέρει τις πλήρεις, τις ατελείς και τους πλήρεις συνδυασμούς! Δεν είπα ότι με τα καρύδια καλύπτω τις ημερήσιες ανάγκες σε ω λιπαρά, χρησιμοποιώ για παράδειγμα λιναρόσπορο και γενικά προσπαθώ από τις τροφές να παίρνω όσα χρειάζομαι!

----------


## Devil

> Υπάρχει πίνακας που αναφέρει τις πλήρεις, τις ατελείς και τους πλήρεις συνδυασμούς! Δεν είπα ότι με τα καρύδια καλύπτω τις ημερήσιες ανάγκες σε ω λιπαρά, χρησιμοποιώ για παράδειγμα λιναρόσπορο και γενικά προσπαθώ από τις τροφές να παίρνω όσα χρειάζομαι!


για δωσε link με τον πινακα. thnx

μου φαινετε λιγο απιθανο ενα γαλακτοκομηκο προιον να μην εχει πληρες amino profile
και ποσο μαλλον αν ειναι και καζεινη...

α κατι ακομα
το λιναροσπορο μακρια απο  καφεινη :01. Wink:

----------


## dionisos

> για δωσε link με τον πινακα. thnx
> 
> μου φαινετε λιγο απιθανο ενα γαλακτοκομηκο προιον να μην εχει πληρες amino profile
> και ποσο μαλλον αν ειναι και καζεινη...
> 
> α κατι ακομα
> το λιναροσπορο μακρια απο  καφεινη


Στην σαλάτα βάζω λιναρόσπορο! Έχεις δίκιο για τα γαλακτοκομικά στα καρύδια αναφερόμουν και γενικά στους ξηρούς καρπούς όταν έλεγα για ατελείς πρωτείνες. Εδώ είναι το λινκ : http://www.fitnesslogic.gr/diet/lear...arn_diet03.htm

----------


## Devil

> Στην σαλάτα βάζω λιναρόσπορο! Έχεις δίκιο για τα γαλακτοκομικά στα καρύδια αναφερόμουν και γενικά στους ξηρούς καρπούς όταν έλεγα για ατελείς πρωτείνες. Εδώ είναι το λινκ : http://www.fitnesslogic.gr/diet/lear...arn_diet03.htm


thanks :03. Thumb up: 

καλα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν περιμενεις να συμπληρωσεις τις πρωτεινες σου απο ξυροκαρπια :01. Wink: 

εγω δεν τα υπολογιζω καν στις πρωτεινες

----------


## thegravijia

> το ότι είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας σημαίνει ότι αφομοιώνετε γρήγορα και μέσα στο 2ορο έχει χωνευθεί.... έπειτα θα  βοηθήσει στην καλύτερη απορρόφηση του γεύματος. δηλαδή τα καρύδια δεν σε πειράζουν που είναι χαμηλού γλικεμικου δείκτη για τελευταίο γεύμα?
> τέλος πάντων δεν θα κολλήσουμε τώρα σε ένα κουταλάκι μελί αφού το θεωρείς τόσο κακό... no problem...


βγαλτο το μελι πριν το βαδυ - εδω λεμεε δεν ξερουμε αν κανει ακομα και για μεταπροπονητικο λογο φρουκτοζης 
μελι πριν τον υπνο = λιπος.

τωρα οτι βοηθαει στη χωνεψει που το διΑΒΑΣΕς?

----------


## Devil

> βγαλτο το μελι πριν το βαδυ - εδω λεμεε δεν ξερουμε αν κανει ακομα και για μεταπροπονητικο λογο φρουκτοζης  
> 
> μελι πριν τον υπνο = λιπος.
> 
> νομιζω οτι το τρωει κανα 2ωρο πριν τον υπνο
> 
> τωρα οτι βοηθαει στη χωνεψει που το διΑΒΑΣΕς?


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tasos Green

> βγαλτο το μελι πριν το βαδυ - εδω λεμεε δεν ξερουμε αν κανει ακομα και για μεταπροπονητικο λογο φρουκτοζης 
> μελι πριν τον υπνο = λιπος.
> 
> τωρα οτι βοηθαει στη χωνεψει που το διΑΒΑΣΕς?


στο βιβλίο του Bill Phillips - Body for life στο κεφάλαιο του προγράμματος διατροφής έχει το γεύμα που ανέφερα ως τελευταίο γεύμα και όταν λέω τελευταίο εννοώ 2-3 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο το ανέφερα και πριν. τόσο κακό είναι δηλαδή ένα κουτάλι του γλυκού μέλι; εδω και 5 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι το έχω στην διατροφή μου και δόξα το θεό από λίπος καλά πάω... δεν αναφέρω το μέλι ως μεταπροπονιτικο γεύμα, το αναφέρω ως συνοδευτικό για να σπάει η γεύση του cottage τα ανέφερα και πριν αυτά. και εκτός αυτού πιστεύω ότι έχει μεγάλη βιολογική αξία το μέλι. 

δείτε αυτό το λινκ:
http://www.vita.gr/html/ent/782/ent.5782.asp

τώρα αν είναι τόσο λάθος το γεύμα που ανέφερα τότε οκ κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρετε για   να το λέτε....  :01. Smile:

----------


## Rocknrolla

Καλησπερα!

Εχει βρει κανεις καλυτερο κοτατζ απο το παρακατω?

Ntirollo στα 100γρ εχει μονο 83 θερμιδες και 12.9 πρωτεινες. Δλδ ενα κεσεδακι να φας π ειναι 225γρ παιρνεις 30γρ πρωτεινη περιπου πολυ μεγαλη ποσοτητα!

Υπαρχει καποιο καλυτερο ? Εγω προσωπικα σε 3 συπερ μαρκετ δεν εχω δει κατι αλλο.

Επισης σε περιοδο γραμμωσης αν δεν ξεφευγεις απο θερμιδες μπορω να το τρωω καθημερινα πριν τον υπνο καπως ετσι?

100γρ κοτατζ
11γρ ωμα αμυγδαλα ( περιπου 10 ειναι)
15γρ σιροπι απο σπιτικο γλυκο κουταλιου σταφιλι? Η 10γρ σιροπι μαρμελαδας χωρις συντιριτικα (αγοραστη ομως) η 50γρ μπανανα?

Ξερω πως πριν τον υπνο το βραδυ τα γλυκα δεν κανουν (λιπος κτλπ) αλλα λεω αν δεν ξεφευγει κανεις απο τις θερμιδες του και ειναι και πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα 15γρ πχ .


Ευχαριστω!

----------


## sakistaz

παιδες τα lidl εχουν σταματησει να φερνουν cottage  κ δε μπορω να βρω πουθενα κατι πλην των γνωστων που κανουν 2,20+ .σπανια μονο στο βεροπουλο με 1,20.εχει ανακαλυψει κανεις τπτ αλλο???

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

Τελικα δεν ειμαι ο μονος που εχει κανει αυτη τη διαπιστωση!!
Εδω και δυο βδομαδεσ πηγαινω μηπως και φερουν αλλα ματαια... Λες να το σταματησαν; Για δευτερη επιλογη εχω το dirollo (ποιοτικοτερο βεβαια) αλλα 2,10 το ειναι λιγακι τσιμπιμενο..

----------


## sakistaz

ναι τα εχουν σταματησει!!κατι παιζει με το προμηθευτη κ δε ξερουν αν θα ξαναφερουν.2,10 χ 30=63 ευρα το μηνα ειναι πολλα!! :01. Sad:

----------


## BaamBam

ποοο και ελεγα να παω αυριο λιντλ να παρω!!!Τωρα την κατσαμε αν δε ξανα φερει εχει ενα λιγο πιο φθηνα στα ΑΒ αλλα καμια σχεση με την τιμη του λιντλ...γιαουρτακι απο δω και περα!!!

----------


## Nastya

εχεις κανεις θεμα με το cottage των carrefour ή μονο εγω ειμαι γκαντεμα και δεν βρισκω ποτε οταν παω :01. Unsure: ?

----------


## dorita

> εχεις κανεις θεμα με το cottage των carrefour ή μονο εγω ειμαι γκαντεμα και δεν βρισκω ποτε οταν παω?


το παθαινω κ γω συχνα με το συγκεκριμενο σουπερ-μαρκετ....μεχρι που καλοκαιρι αγανακτησα κ ρωτησα τον υπευθυνο κ μου ειπε η παραγγελια βγαινει αυτοματα κ φευγει γρηγορα στα εστιατορια!!
τωρα βρισκω πιο συχνα..

----------


## Nastya

tnx :01. Mr. Green:  αυριο θα κανω το ιδιο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sakistaz

δε μπορω να βρω ουτε για δειγμα απ τα carrefour!!!εχει ο βεροπουλος 1,20 αλλα κ κει σπανια.μεχρι να βρω, γαλα γιατι με γιαουρτι δε τη παλευω

----------


## Rocknrolla

Παιδια η διαφορα του τοταλ γιαουρτι απο το κοτατζ ουσιαστικα ειναι τα 3 παραπανω γραμμαρια πρωτεινης που εχει το κοτατζ?

Ουσιαστικα το τοταλ εχει 0.2 λιγοτερα λιπαρα και 1 υδατρανθρακα παραπανω ενω το κοτατζ εχει 3 γρ πρωτεινη παραπανω.

Αν πχ καλυπτεις ετσι και αλλιως την ημερησια δοση πρωτεινης που χρειαζεσαι υπαρχει καποιος λογος που το κοτατζ υπερτερει?

Ρωταω γτ το κοτατζ κανει 2.43 τα 225γρ ενω το τοταλ 2% γιαουρτακι κανει 0.99 τα 200γρ δλδ συμφερει πολυ παραπανω.

Αμα πχ θελει καποιος 1 κοτατζ την ημερα φανταστειτε 70 ευρω το μηνα μονο στο κοτατζ!!!

----------


## NASSER

Πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη η διαφορά σε γραμμάρια πρωτείνης. Ξανακοίταξε το.
Υπαρχει και το cottage στο Lidl που κάνει 0,89 € τα 200 γρ.

----------


## Georges

Δυστυχώς NASSER αν δεις μερικά post πιο πάνω σταματήσαν να το φέρνουν. Κρίμα γιατί ήταν μια πολύ καλή περίπτωση για παροχή καζεΐνης για τελευταίο γεύμα 
 :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:

----------


## Stella

Αν το κότατζ το θελετε για την καζείνη του στο τελευταίο γευμα σας πιο πολύ συμφερει πια να πάρετε μια πρωτεΐνη καζείνη και να πίνετε....

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη η διαφορά σε γραμμάρια πρωτείνης. Ξανακοίταξε το.
> Υπαρχει και το cottage στο Lidl που κάνει 0,89 € τα 200 γρ.


Τα εχω μπροστα μου και τα δυο.

9,9γρ πρωτεινης το τοταλ
12,9γρ πρωτεινης το ντιρολλο κοτατζ

Μικρη διαφορα δλδ ενω μεγαλη διαφορα στη τιμη.

----------


## NASSER

> Δυστυχώς NASSER αν δεις μερικά post πιο πάνω σταματήσαν να το φέρνουν. Κρίμα γιατί ήταν μια πολύ καλή περίπτωση για παροχή καζεΐνης για τελευταίο γεύμα


ωχ... έχει καιρό να πάρω και δεν το είδα καν στο σουπερ μαρκετ LIDL... Ευχαριστω για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## NASSER

> Αν το κότατζ το θελετε για την καζείνη του στο τελευταίο γευμα σας πιο πολύ συμφερει πια να πάρετε μια πρωτεΐνη καζείνη και να πίνετε....


Καλό είναι να καταναλώνουμε όσο γίνεται στερεά γεύματα και λιγότερο συμπληρώματα, ειδικά αν έχουμε χρόνο και άνεση να φτιάχνουμε τα γεύματα μας. Ο οικονομικός παράγωντας είναι πρόβλημα για τους περισσότερους, αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν λύσεις.




> Τα εχω μπροστα μου και τα δυο.
> 
> 9,9γρ πρωτεινης το τοταλ
> 12,9γρ πρωτεινης το ντιρολλο κοτατζ
> 
> Μικρη διαφορα δλδ ενω μεγαλη διαφορα στη τιμη.


Τότε πάρε αυτο που σε συμφέρει περισσότερο.

----------


## sakistaz

:02. Welcome:  τα lidl ξαναεφεραν  cottage

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> τα lidl ξαναεφεραν  cottage


Και τόνο!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Οταν πήγα όμως δεν είχαν το light και το αλλο είχε 17% λιπαρά!!! Ελεος!

----------


## sakistaz

> Και τόνο! 
> Οταν πήγα όμως δεν είχαν το light και το αλλο είχε 17% λιπαρά!!! Ελεος!


οταν εχει τα παιρνω ολα! τωρα ειμαι stock για κανα μηνα :01. Razz:

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Και τόνο! 
> Οταν πήγα όμως δεν είχαν το light και το αλλο είχε 17% λιπαρά!!! Ελεος!



Παιδια το κοτατζ τον λιδλ μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι μακρος εχει?

Το ντιρολλο που παιρνω εγω ( 225γρ=2.2ευρω)

εχει 12.9 πρωτεινη και 2 λιπαρα.

Του λιδλ τι τιμη και ποσοτητα και μακρος εχει?

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!!

----------


## sakistaz

> Παιδια το κοτατζ τον λιδλ μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι μακρος εχει?
> 
> Το ντιρολλο που παιρνω εγω ( 225γρ=2.2ευρω)
> 
> εχει 12.9 πρωτεινη και 2 λιπαρα.
> 
> Του λιδλ τι τιμη και ποσοτητα και μακρος εχει?
> 
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!!


200γρ=0.89 ευρω!   12,7 πρωτεινη-3,1 υδατανθρακες-2,2 λιπαρα (στα 100γρ)

----------


## Rocknrolla

> 200γρ=0.89 ευρω!   12,7 πρωτεινη-3,1 υδατανθρακες-2,2 λιπαρα (στα 100γρ)


Πωωωωωωωωω ελεος κλεψια σκετη το ντιρολλο δλδ !!!!!!!!!!!

Να σε καλα φιλε μου ηρθε η ωρα να επισκευτω το λιδλ μου φενεται  :01. Razz:

----------


## sakistaz

> Πωωωωωωωωω ελεος κλεψια σκετη το ντιρολλο δλδ !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Να σε καλα φιλε μου ηρθε η ωρα να επισκευτω το λιδλ μου φενεται


 :03. Thumb up:  ε ναι, τεραστια διαφορα στη τιμη..

----------


## fatals

Oτι μαρκα και να παρεις δεν τρωγεται  :01. Razz:

----------


## ArgoSixna

fatals , βαλε λιγο μελι αμυγδαλα και λιγη σοκολατα να δεις αμα τρωγετε !!

----------


## gym

> fatals , βαλε *λιγο μελι αμυγδαλα και λιγη σοκολατα* να δεις αμα τρωγετε !!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

η μπορει πολυ απλα να ριξει λιγη κανελα απο πανω και να διατηρησει και τις θερμιδες του κοτατζ χωρις να το κανει μπομπα θερμιδων.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## fatals

Τρωω ενα γιαουρτακι 2% και ειμαι κομπλε... Δεν κατεβαινει με τιποτα το κοτατζ τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Τρωω ενα γιαουρτακι 2% και ειμαι κομπλε... Δεν κατεβαινει με τιποτα το κοτατζ τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα



Χαχα εγω το συνδιαζω με διαφορα και τρωγεται μια χαρα!

Χθες το βραδυ πχ εβαλα 10 αμυγδαλα και μια φετα καπνιστη γαλοπουλα και πηρε γευση κατευθειαν.

Αλλες φορες βαζω 20γρ μπανανα ψιλλοκομμενη παλι με αμυγδαλα.

Και σε ακομα πιο εξτριμ καταστασεις βαζω λιγη μαρμελαδα (η ακομα καλυτερα σπιτικο γλυκο κουταλιου αν εχετε,συνιστω το σταφυλι μιαμ! ) και ειναι τουμπανο !! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Wink:

----------


## fatals

Εγω το ειχα δοκιμασει με μακαρονια αλλα και παλι δεν τρωγονταν   :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## swpare

> Στο lidl 1 ευρω κανει η σε κανενα μαρινοπουλο-corfu η ιδια ποσοτητα εχει 2 η 2,5 ευρω με λιγοτερη πρωτεινη
> 
> Προσεχε με την γευση δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο μερικοι δεν μπορουν να το φανε
> 
> σε τι βοηθαει?το τρως πριν τον υπνο και δεν καταβοληζεις μυικη μαζα


Μηπως ξερεις ποσα γραμ. ειναι και ποσα λιπαρα/πρωτεινες εχει ? Μια φορα που πηγα να αγορασω βρικα ενα το οποιο ειχε 89λεπτα αλλα πανω στο
κουτακι δν εγραφε τπτ απο θρεπτικα στοιχεια...

----------


## swpare

Σορρυ παιδες που θα σας ξενεροσω αλλα επειδη το εψαξα λιγο δειτε αυτο περι του συγκεκριμενου κοτατζ...

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/cal...heese-47659878

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Σορρυ παιδες που θα σας ξενεροσω αλλα επειδη το εψαξα λιγο δειτε αυτο περι του συγκεκριμενου κοτατζ...
> 
> http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/cal...heese-47659878


Τι ακριβως να δουμε δλδ?

----------


## swpare

> Τι ακριβως να δουμε δλδ?


Στα 100γρ περιεχει 5γρ λιπαρα(και οχι 2 γρ που εγραφε καποιος) και  13 γρ πρωτεινη

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Στα 100γρ περιεχει 5γρ λιπαρα(και οχι 2 γρ που εγραφε καποιος) και  13 γρ πρωτεινη


2γρ εχει το ντιρολλο.

Παντως αν σκευτεις οτι εχουν ιδια πρωτεινη και κανει την μιση τιμη του λιδλ δεν νομιζω τα 3 γρ λιπος να πειραζουν τοσο.

----------


## RAMBO

> Στα 100γρ περιεχει 5γρ λιπαρα(και οχι 2 γρ που εγραφε καποιος) και  13 γρ πρωτεινη


Το 2,2 ειναι της linessa οχι της 'goldessa" ..το lidl εχει 2 cottage...το linesa εχει 2,2...

----------


## Redbul

Πράγματι καταβολίζουμε μυική μάζα μέσα στον ύπνο μας;

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Πράγματι καταβολίζουμε μυική μάζα μέσα στον ύπνο μας;



Ετσι λενε διαφορες ερευνες.

Εγω παντως πιστευω πως πρεπει να εχεις να φας πολυ ωρα και μετα να κοιμηθεις και 8 ωρες + για να γινει αυτο.

Δλδ αμα καταβολιζαμε ετσι ευκολα χεσε μεσα......  :01. Smile: 

Εγω παντως για καλο και για κακο τρωω 100γρ κοτατζ πριν κοιμηθω χαχα :01. Razz:

----------


## swpare

> Το 2,2 ειναι της linessa οχι της 'goldessa" ..το lidl εχει 2 cottage...το linesa εχει 2,2...


σε ευχαριστω φιλος.θα παω να ψαξω και σε αλλο λιντλ γτ μαλλον αυτο που εχω διπλα μου δν φερνει την λαιτ εκδοση!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

πήρα και γω σήμερα μετα απο πολύ καιρο...συγκεκριμένα πήρα το flair της φάγε...μιλάμε τρελό φιασκο.ποσότητα ελλεινά λίγη και ποιότητα ''νερο'' σε σχέση με παλια.....αλλα τι να κάνω θα το φάω .χαχαχα  :01. Mr. Green:  αυτο του λιντλ τι μεγεθος εχει ? γιατι αυτο που πηρα ειναι γυρω στα 225γρ

----------


## Rocknrolla

> πήρα και γω σήμερα μετα απο πολύ καιρο...συγκεκριμένα πήρα το flair της φάγε...μιλάμε τρελό φιασκο.ποσότητα ελλεινά λίγη και ποιότητα ''νερο'' σε σχέση με παλια.....αλλα τι να κάνω θα το φάω .χαχαχα  αυτο του λιντλ τι μεγεθος εχει ? γιατι αυτο που πηρα ειναι γυρω στα 225γρ


200gr ειναι του λιδλ αλλα κανει 0,89

----------


## vaggan

> πήρα και γω σήμερα μετα απο πολύ καιρο...συγκεκριμένα πήρα το flair της φάγε...μιλάμε τρελό φιασκο.ποσότητα ελλεινά λίγη και ποιότητα ''νερο'' σε σχέση με παλια.....αλλα τι να κάνω θα το φάω .χαχαχα  αυτο του λιντλ τι μεγεθος εχει ? γιατι αυτο που πηρα ειναι γυρω στα 225γρ


φιλε παρε του λιντλ τα σπαει και απο τιμη και απο γευση

----------


## john 88

παιδια καλημερα μπορειτε να πειτε καμια γνωμη πως να τρωω το κοτατζ δεν μου αρεσει με ταχινι...

----------


## warrior s

> παιδια καλημερα μπορειτε να πειτε καμια γνωμη πως να τρωω το κοτατζ δεν μου αρεσει με ταχινι...


Δοκίμασε να βάλεις φυστικοβούτυρο μέσα

----------


## john 88

> Δοκίμασε να βάλεις φυστικοβούτυρο μέσα


το θελω για βραδινο το φυστικοβούτυρο κανεις?

----------


## warrior s

> το θελω για βραδινο το φυστικοβούτυρο κανεις?


Γιατί να κάνει το ταχίνι και να μην κάνει το φυστικοβούτυρο? φυσικά και κάνει  :01. Smile:

----------


## john 88

> Γιατί να κάνει το ταχίνι και να μην κάνει το φυστικοβούτυρο? φυσικά και κάνει


οκ ευχαριστω πολυ warrior s δικιο εχεις....

----------


## margarita02

Παιδιά ανακλήθηκε μουχλιασμένο κότατζ από τα Lidl. 

http://directnews.gr/greece/22184-an...o-ta-lidl.html

Το βρήκα και το βάζω για όσους το έχουν αγοράσει.

----------


## just chris

ποτε δε μου αρεσε αυτη η μπουρδα,πως το τρωτε?
ανθοτυρο κ αυτο με βαρια καρδια.

----------


## Rocknrolla

Po eleos!! ! ! ! 

Τρωω ενα τετοιο καθε μερα (πριν τον υπνο) .

Η αδερφη μου ειχε βρει μουχλα σε ενα μεσα και το πεταξε...

Τωρα εχει μεινει ενα ακομα και δε ξερω να το φαω η οχι  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: 

Ειναι καλυ λυση καθε βραδυ, το γιαουρτι δε το μπορω ! !  (ασε που το κοτατζ εχει πολυ περισσοτερη πρωτεινη)

----------


## panosralliart

για δειτε και στον βεροπουλο.πηρα ενα καπου 1,20 ευρο νομιζω πολυ καλο.του lidl δεν μου αρεσε πολυ.alpiland λεγεται.

----------


## Rocknrolla

> για δειτε και στον βεροπουλο.πηρα ενα καπου 1,20 ευρο νομιζω πολυ καλο.του lidl δεν μου αρεσε πολυ.alpiland λεγεται.


Θα σου ηταν ευκολο να μας πεις τα μακρος του? (γραμμαρια,πρωτεινη κτλπ)

Αν μπορεις κανεις μεγαλη χαρη! :01. Wink:

----------


## panosralliart

στα 200 γρ εχει 207 θερμιδες,9γρ λιπαρα,25γρ πρωτεινη,6 υδατανθρακα.

----------


## Rocknrolla

> στα 200 γρ εχει 207 θερμιδες,9γρ λιπαρα,25γρ πρωτεινη,6 υδατανθρακα.


Eυχαριστω πολυ!!!

Μια χαρα μπομπα ειναι για 1.2!!!

----------


## Panosss

Για πολύ καιρό έτρωγα cottage γιατί και μου άρεσε η γεύση του και είχε οφέλη για τον οργανισμό μου.
ΕΩΣ ΌΤΟΥ παρατήρησα ένα συστατικό στον πίνακα με τα υπόλοιπα, που μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή δεν έδινα και πολύ μεγάλη σημασία (σε κανένα φαγητό που αγόραζα)... ΤΟ ΝΑΤΡΙΟ!!!
Στα περισσότερα κουτάκια cottage (200 με 230 gr ανάλογα με την εταιρεία) περιέχεται τουλάχιστον 1 gr Νάτριο (προσοχή, όχι αλάτι αλλά καθαρό Νάτριο)!!!

Θεωρώ οτι πρόκειται για τεράστια ποσότητα, την στιγμή που οι γιατροί προτείνουν 1,5 gr για όλη την ημέρα!!! 
Απο την στιγμή που συνειδητοποίησα, το έκοψα μαχαίρι και πλέον προτιμώ το αγαπημένο στραγγιστό γιαουρτάκι μου

----------


## dorita

> Για πολύ καιρό έτρωγα cottage γιατί και μου άρεσε η γεύση του και είχε οφέλη για τον οργανισμό μου.
> ΕΩΣ ΌΤΟΥ παρατήρησα ένα συστατικό στον πίνακα με τα υπόλοιπα, που μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή δεν έδινα και πολύ μεγάλη σημασία (σε κανένα φαγητό που αγόραζα)... *ΤΟ ΝΑΤΡΙΟ*!!!
> Στα περισσότερα κουτάκια cottage (200 με 230 gr ανάλογα με την εταιρεία) περιέχεται τουλάχιστον 1 gr Νάτριο (προσοχή, όχι αλάτι αλλά καθαρό Νάτριο)!!!
> 
> Θεωρώ οτι πρόκειται για τεράστια ποσότητα, την στιγμή που οι γιατροί προτείνουν 1,5 gr για όλη την ημέρα!!! 
> Απο την στιγμή που συνειδητοποίησα, το έκοψα μαχαίρι και πλέον προτιμώ το αγαπημένο στραγγιστό γιαουρτάκι μου


καποια αποψη πανω σε αυτο;;;; :01. Unsure:

----------


## HIAB XS

> καποια αποψη πανω σε αυτο;;;;


Τον φιλο τον πειραξε το νατριο που εχει το cottage...Εχει μετρησει ποσο αλατι λαμβανει  καθημερινα απο την διατροφη του???

----------


## Panosss

> Τον φιλο τον πειραξε το νατριο που εχει το cottage...Εχει μετρησει ποσο αλατι λαμβανει  καθημερινα απο την διατροφη του???


Αυτό τι σημαίνει;
Να μετρήσεις ακριβώς πόσο νάτριο (όχι αλάτι, αλλά νάτριο) λαμβάνεις καθημερινά είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο, γιατί υπάρχει παντού.
Το να απορείς και να προβληματίζεσαι με την τεράστια ποσότητα νατρίου (όχι αλατιού) που περιέχεται σε ένα και μόνο κεσεδάκι και η οποία σχεδόν καλύπτει την προτεινόμενη ημερήσια ποσότητα νομίζω οτι είναι τροφή για σκέψη.

Αν με ρωτάς προσωπικά, κυνηγάω το νάτριο σαν τον το λιβάνι τον διάολο. Αν εσένα δεν σε απασχολεί που σε μία τόσο μικρή ποσότητα συμπεριλαμβάνεται τόση μεγάλη ποσότητα νατρίου είναι δικαίωμά σου.
Εμένα με απασχολεί και πολύ μάλιστα

----------


## SkillBill

χμμ μολις κοιταξα αυτο που τρωω εγω (φιλαδελφια κοτατζ) και εχει μονο 0.3 γρ νατριο στα 100,δλδ 0.6 στο κεσεδακι.αρκετα πιο λιγο απ αυτο π λεγατε.
μακρος:
100 γρ
100 θερμ.
10,5 γρ πρωτ
4.5 γρ λιπαρα
4.5 γρ υδατ (εκ των οποιων 4,5 γρ σακχαρα αλλα ετσι ειναι ολα τα γαλακτομικα νομιζω,η λακτοζη ειναι δισακχαριτης ε?)

----------


## Panosss

Καθόλου λίγο δεν είναι φίλε μου.
Αν τρως ένα κεσεδάκι, παίρνεις περίπου την μισή προτεινόμενη ποσότητα νατρίου ανα ημέρα.
Απο ένα κεσεδάκι μόνο.
Εαν σκεφτείς οτι το αλάτι είναι κρυμμένο παντού και αναπόφευκτα τα λαμβάνεις σχεδόν σε όλα τα τρόφιμα, καταλαβαίνεις οτι η ποσότητα που παίρνεις με μιας με ένα κεσεδάκι μόνο, είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη.

----------


## SkillBill

> Στα περισσότερα κουτάκια cottage (200 με 230 gr ανάλογα με την εταιρεία) περιέχεται τουλάχιστον 1 gr Νάτριο






> εχει μονο 0.3 γρ νατριο στα 100,δλδ 0.6 στο κεσεδακι.αρκετα πιο λιγο απ αυτο π λεγατε.


ειπες τουλαχιστον 1 γρ ανα κεσεδακι και εγω βρηκα 0.6 αρα σχεδον 50% μικροτερη τιμη.πιστευω αυτο ονομαζεται ''αρκετα πιο λιγο''..


επισης ειναι περιπου το 1/3 της συνιστωμενης ημερησιας ποσοτητας οποτε οχι η μιση οπως λες  :01. Smile: 

επισης,με την αυξημενη καταναλωση νερου που κανουν οσοι ασχολουνται σοβαρα με την αθληση (η θα επρεπε ν κανουν) λιγο αλατι παραπανω δεν θα κανει διαφορα.
ασε που,οσοι απο μας κανουμε διατροφη αντε να χρησιμοποιουμε λιγο αλατι στη σαλατα λιγο αν κανουμε μακαρονια αντι γα ρυζι (σχεδον ποτε δλδ) και δεν μπορω να σκεφτω που αλλου.. :01. Razz:  οποτε κομπλε θα ειμαστε  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Panosss

ΟΚ αν σε ικανοποιεί εσένα, εμένα μου φτάνει και μου περισσεύει.
Μεγάλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε και είμαστε υπεύθυνοι των πράξεών μας

----------


## SkillBill

:08. Toast:

----------


## panagiotiss

Όσες μάρκες cottage και να διάλεξα και από Lidl και από βασιλόπουλο δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την γεύση, μου αρέσει πολύ, μπορώ να φάω και 2 κεσεδάκια άνετα, κάποτε βάζω και λίγο μέλι  :01. Smile:

----------


## vaggan

> ΟΚ αν σε ικανοποιεί εσένα, εμένα μου φτάνει και μου περισσεύει.
> Μεγάλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε και είμαστε υπεύθυνοι των πράξεών μας


πολυ υποχονδριος εισαι αν εσυ πιστευεις οτι το αλατι σε ποσοτητα 1,5 γραμμαριου βλαπτει κανεις πολυ μεγαλο λαθος..και εξαλλου ποιος τρωει ενα ολοκληρο κεσεδακι κοτατζ την μερα?αντε να φας 100 γραμμαρια και αυτα οχι καθε μερα

----------


## giors4tg

τελικα μαγκες αξιζει να το προτιμησουμε το κοτατζ για βραδυνο σε μια πειθαρχημενη διατροφη γραμμωσης ή να καλυτερα ασπραδι της κοτας ?? :01. Razz:

----------


## DENNISGR

> Στο lidl 1 ευρω κανει η σε κανενα μαρινοπουλο-corfu η ιδια ποσοτητα εχει 2 η 2,5 ευρω με λιγοτερη πρωτεινη
> 
> Προσεχε με την γευση δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο μερικοι δεν μπορουν να το φανε
> 
> σε τι βοηθαει?το τρως πριν τον υπνο και δεν καταβοληζεις μυικη μαζα


Και στην Αγγλια κανει 40 λεπτα  ιδια ποσοτητα...!! Αρε Ελλαδα!!!!! :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## DENNISGR

Γενικα εγω τρωω πριν παω για νανι 2 cottage cheese ...
Σαν την Καζεινη λειτουργη και αυτη ειναι αργης αποπροφυσης ...

----------


## Hardy

> Γενικα εγω τρωω πριν παω για νανι 2 cottage cheese ...
> Σαν την Καζεινη λειτουργη και αυτη ειναι αργης αποπροφυσης ...


το ενα (200 γρ) εχει περιπου 25 γρ πρωτεινης σωστα? δεν ειναι πολλα να φας 2 μαζι?
Στο γευμα μετα την προπονηση 40-50 λεπτα μετα αξιζει να βαλεις κοτατζ?

(Κ ενα τελευταιο ασχετο με το θεμα)
Τι αξιζει αμεσως μετα την προπονηση? μια πρωτεινη η ενα φρουτο? η και τα 2 μαζι? κ ποση ωρα μετα κανονικο γευμα? 40-50 ειναι καλα?

----------


## kostas as

geia sas paidia! exw mia duskolia sto na faw ta vrasta aspradia kai to tyri cottage. exw akousei arketa gia oma aspradia sto mpleder alla den thelw logo tis salmonelas! etsi evala sto mpleder 4 aspardia vrasmena  100gr cottage tyri 1 mpanana ligh kanela kai gala mexri na ginei sxetika ygro wste na pinete gia metaproponitiko geyma! sth geush einai polu wraio kai den katalabainw katholou oute ta aspradia oute to tyri! paizei na yparxei provlhma pou ta exw valei ola auta mazi?


****Γράφουμε πάντα Ελληνικά, είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ. Καλώς ήλθες. Mods Team****

----------


## Mikekan

Όχι φίλε μου, τι πρόβλημα να υπάρχει.

----------


## armstrong

άρα δεν τρώμε -κότατζ- αποκλειστικά το βράδυ πριν τον υπνο, μπορούμε και κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, σωστά??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Nikoskom

> άρα δεν τρώμε -κότατζ- αποκλειστικά το βράδυ πριν τον υπνο, μπορούμε και κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, σωστά???


 :03. Thumb up:  απλα λογω καζεινης ειναι καλυτερα πριν τον υπνο...

----------


## tolis93

και για ενδιαμεσο γευμα ειναι μια χαρα.σε κραταει η καζεινη αρκετα.οπως κ το γιαουρτι

----------


## nikos123456789

> Παιδιά ανακλήθηκε μουχλιασμένο κότατζ από τα Lidl. 
> 
> http://directnews.gr/greece/22184-an...o-ta-lidl.html
> 
> Το βρήκα και το βάζω για όσους το έχουν αγοράσει.


Ποοο φιλε μολις αγορασα πρωτη φορα απο LIDL κοτατζ ελπιζω να μην ειναι μουχλιασμενο  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Hamlet

Πήγα καρφουρ σημερα και πηρα το κεσεδακι με το cottage cheese της philadeplhia... στα 100 γραμ : 97 θερμιδες,4.5 λιπαρα,υδατανθρ 3,5, πρωτεινη 10 ....
Αυτο παιρνετε κι εσεις ; Υπάρχει και πιο light απο αυτο ; Ειμαι σε φαση που θελω να χασω λιπος... Αν υπαρχει πιο light , πειτε μου ! Thnx !

----------


## Fringe

> Πήγα καρφουρ σημερα και πηρα το κεσεδακι με το cottage cheese της philadeplhia... στα 100 γραμ : 97 θερμιδες,4.5 λιπαρα,υδατανθρ 3,5, πρωτεινη 10 ....
> Αυτο παιρνετε κι εσεις ; Υπάρχει και πιο light απο αυτο ; Ειμαι σε φαση που θελω να χασω λιπος... Αν υπαρχει πιο light , πειτε μου ! Thnx !


Nαι φιλε μου υπαχει και με 2,2% λιπαρα και γραφει επανω Light , εκεινο να παιρνεις... Εχει και στο Lidl !

----------


## Hamlet

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ fringe !

----------


## Hamlet

Εχω παει σε 3 διαφορετικα lidl και το light δεν το βρισκω πουθενα...Μπορειτε να μου πειτε σε ποια lidl στην Αθηνα το βρισκετε ;

----------


## theoulis

> fatals , βαλε λιγο μελι αμυγδαλα και λιγη σοκολατα να δεις αμα τρωγετε !!


Εγώ φίλος, αν αφαιρέσεις την σοκολάτα, έτσι το προτιμάω το βράδυ! Θεωρείται καλό βραδυνό τελικά ή όχι; Μπερδεύτηκα...  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

Κυρίως για την προσθήκη του μελιού ρωτάω.

----------


## jacksonas

Το cottage έχει θεική γεύση αν απλά προσθέσετε λίγο ελαιόλαδο και κανένα καυτερό κοκκινο πιπερι ! 
Αυτό που απλά δε μπορώ να φάω με τίποτα και το κάνω μπισκότα στο φουρνο είναι η βρωμη..

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Επειδη τωρα τελευταια τρωω πολυ, μηπως εχετε ανακαλυψει κατι πιο φτηνο από της ΦΑΓΕ, το οποιο κανει 2,80;

Εκτος απο LIDL τα οποια δεν τα εμπιστευομαι, νομιζω το κοταζ (των 0,60 λεπτων) το ειχαν ανακαλεσει λογω αλλοιωσεων- οποιος θελει ας το ψαξει

Υπαρχει κατι αλλο εστω λιγο φτηνοτερο της ΦΑΓΕ;

----------


## Metalhead|T|

99λεπτα έχει στα λιδλ και έχει και Light.. Αν σου φαίνεται ακριβό κοψτο και φάε κάτι άλλο! 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## beegee

το ντιρολο 2,20
του ΑΒ και του καρφουρ  (αντε να το βρεις τωρα   :01. Mr. Green: ) 1.80-1.90 
αλλα και του λιντλ μια χαρα ειναι ... δεν επαθα ποτε τιποτα ...

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Aπλα επειδη ειχαν βρει πολλες παρτιδες με μουχλα cottage-LIDL  και τις απεσυραν, γι' αυτο το ανεφερα. Γενικα θα το περιορισω λιγο τωρα γιατι εχει πολυ Νάτριο το ατιμο, αν και μου αρεσει πολυ περισσοτερο απο το γιαουρτι, το οποιο το ψιλοσιχαινομαι. Θα επιστρεψω στο τοταλ
 2%.
 Παντως thx για τις πληροφοριες!

----------


## lupus dei

> το ντιρολο 2,20


γευστικα υπερμεγιστη σαπιλα, για μενα τουλαχιστον. το πιο υποφερτό ειναι το cottage της φαγε το οποιο βεβαια εχει 4% λιπαρα, και μετα 2ο το cottage της philadelphia

----------


## beegee

κατ αρχας συζηταμε και για καποιο οικονομικο ... εκτος αυτου με βρισκεις αντιθετη στο ντιρολο .. προσωπικα το θεωρω απο τα πιο ευγευστα .. βεβαια συμφωνω οτι το καλυτερο ειναι το φιλαδελφεια

----------


## lupus dei

> κατ αρχας συζηταμε και για καποιο οικονομικο ... εκτος αυτου με βρισκεις αντιθετη στο ντιρολο .. προσωπικα το θεωρω απο τα πιο ευγευστα .. βεβαια συμφωνω οτι το καλυτερο ειναι το φιλαδελφεια


οικονομικο και κοτατζ δυσκολα πανε μαζι, εκτος αν πας στα λιντλ, οπου εκει φλερταρεις με την μουχλα βεβαια. εμενα ολα ακριβα μου φαινονται, οποτε παιρνω 2-3 κουτια για ολο το μηνα, και την βγαζω με γιαουρτακι που περνω 3,60 το κιλο. οποτε σε μια αναλογια τιμης/γευσης το φαγε νομιζω κερδιζει για εμενα. το βρισκεις απο 2,6-2,8 το κεσεδακι, το ντιρολο απο 2,2-2,4.χαλαλι τα 20 λεπτα γτ το φαγε μπορω να το φαω. τωρα στα υπερ του ντιρολο, καποιες φορες βαζει 1+1 μαζι προσφορα. τελος μπορεις να παρεις και το κοτατζ του ΑΒ που εχει 2ευρουλακια.

----------

